# I dyed Lucy Pink and Blue



## lucybabyy

I dyed Lucy pink and blue with the hair dye on petedge. I only left it in for a few minutes because I didnt want Lucy to get chilled. The directions say 15 minutes so shes not too colorful.


----------



## lucybabyy

I dyed Lucy pink and blue with the hair dye on petedge. I only left it in for a few minutes because I didnt want Lucy to get chilled. The directions say 15 minutes so shes not too colorful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh my goodness - she looks so different and she's certainly colorful. I think my husband would shoot me dead if I ever did that to Hunter


----------



## sassy's mommy

Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! and I strive soooooo hard to keep Sassy white.


----------



## KAG

Lucy is a gorgeous little girl. Sorry though, I'm not digging the dye.
xoxoxo


----------



## aggiemom99

:yucky: Whozer. :smscare2: I also try really hard to keep mine as white as possible. :new_shocked: Doesn't that dye bother her little skin. To each their own taste. I must say it is different.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

:eek2_gelb2:


----------



## Ladysmom

Definitely not my style! :OMG!: :OMG!: :OMG!: :OMG!:


----------



## Cosy

Ohhh, nooooo......where's her beautiful white silky coat?

[attachment=46784:FwdPresc.gif]


----------



## bellaratamaltese

ooh she's rocking the pink dye! How long does that stuff last? How do you like it? If you like it, then that's what is important!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Awww....she's all ready for Easter!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I already replied in your other post but she is definitely colorful! Do you think you'll keep it that color? If you like it, then that is the only important thing, so don't take the comments personally. I might be tempted to dye ears but it takes a lot to pull off the full body look!


----------



## vjw

I think it's cool!! I'm a creative person and I always appreciate the creativity behind "color" grooms on dogs - as long as the dogs aren't adversely affected. A white dog looks like a blank canvas to me.  I've mulled over using stencils to add some holiday symbols or something on Karli's coat. (Like a heart on Valentine's day or a shamrock on St. Patty's day.) I've seen some really cute sports logos on dogs. 







Joy


----------



## MandyMc65

LOL I think that last pic is funny! 



FYI: You don't need to post in more than one place, one post will do


----------



## Morkie4

:shocked: :shocked: V E R Y :w00t: I N T E R E S T I N G ! ! ! ! !


----------



## I found nemo

I think she looks adorable :wub: To each his own :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom

I merged your two topics on the same subject together in to one thread. Just wanted to let you know!

Sher
Admin. Team


----------



## lucybabyy

sorry,im new. I used doggy hair dye and she doesnt mind it. It lasts 4-6 washes.


----------



## dkolack

I like the last picture where she kinda swishes by - like a rainbow. I think if I ever used doggie dye I'd just do the body and leave the face white. Thanks for sharing your photos. And I hope she gets lots of (good) attention!


----------



## vjw

LucyBabyy, have you seen some of these creative grooms? I gotta admit, when it comes to EXTREME grooms, I'm concerned about how the dog feels if they are laughed at because of the grooms. Most of you know how I feel about dogs being laughed at. I admire the grooming skill it takes on these tho . . . .

(Be sure to look at all ten pictures)


Extreme Grooming Link



Joy


----------



## lucybabyy

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 13 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704736


> LucyBabyy, have you seen some of these creative grooms? I gotta admit, when it comes to EXTREME grooms, I'm concerned about how the dog feels if they are laughed at because of the grooms. Most of you know how I feel about dogs being laughed at. I admire the grooming skill it takes on these tho . . . .
> 
> (Be sure to look at all ten pictures)
> 
> 
> Extreme Grooming Link
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


that is so cool! I took Lucy to the mall and everyone was talking about how cute she looked! people laugh at me because i make them put purell on their hands before touching her. Hahhahaha


----------



## lucybabyy

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704652


> :yucky: Whozer. :smscare2: I also try really hard to keep mine as white as possible. :new_shocked: Doesn't that dye bother her little skin. To each their own taste. I must say it is different.[/B]


they dye is made for dogs and non toxic. I put a blot on her tummy for 60 minutes to make sure she wasnt allergic.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

:shocked: As they say, to each his own, and if you like it, that's what counts. It's just not for me.


----------



## vjw

LucyBabyy, I keep thinking of other creative grooms you might enjoy. There's pictures online of some of the extreme, EXTREME grooms by *Starwood Grooming Center in Thailand*. You might do a google search to find some of them. I've posted some of their pictures on this forum before but I can't find them. I think I titled the topic "Need Some Grooming Ideas?". Here's some of their grooms at Pet Fashion Week:

Again, there's multiple photos, you just have to click the "Next" button to see them.

Pet Fashion Week Pics 





Joy


----------



## vjw

I just found Starwood's gallery!!!!!! I think the multi-colors on the malts on page 4 are adorable.



Starwood Grooming Center Gallery Link






Joy


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

I think that as long as the dog is not bothered by the dye that it is perfectly fine. I like Lucy's multi-colored frock! I have seen the all natural dye's made from beet/pomegranate/blueberry etc. and wondered about those too! I do understand how hard some people try to keep the coats white, but like many others have said, to each her own.


----------



## jadey

i dont know if i could ever dye my kids. Lucy is so cute :wub:


----------



## pammy4501

[attachment=46807:1276324363_l.jpg]
Have you seen this dog before? Her name is Kisses, and she belongs to
Kitten Kay Sera. She had been featured on the Dog Whisper. She is
very pink, as is her owner. I think, kind of cute, different, but cute.


----------



## vjw

I really think we're going to be seeing more and more of the creative grooming on dogs. 

I'm posting one more link and I've got to get to bed. It's waayyy past my bedtime.

There's a panda (dog) on the cover of the latest Groomer To Groomer magazine. I don't like this one and I think it's because you really can't tell it's a dog:


Groomer To Groomer Magazine Cover






Joy


----------



## vjw

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 12 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704795


> [attachment=46807:1276324363_l.jpg]
> Have you seen this dog before? Her name is Kisses, and she belongs to
> Kitten Kay Sera. She had been featured on the Dog Whisper. She is
> very pink, as is her owner. I think, kind of cute, different, but cute.[/B]




Yes, I saw that episode of The Dog Whisperer. Both Kisses and her owner are cute.





Joy


----------



## Cosy

There is some amazing grooming and artwork for sure. I really liked the yellow poodle
on page 3. She was so cute! Cosy is looking at me cross-eyed as if to say "don't get 
any big COLORFUL ideas, mom!" Haha!


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704795


> [attachment=46807:1276324363_l.jpg]
> Have you seen this dog before? Her name is Kisses, and she belongs to
> Kitten Kay Sera. She had been featured on the Dog Whisper. She is
> very pink, as is her owner. I think, kind of cute, different, but cute.[/B]


OMG i WOULD LOOOVe to have my CupCake like this! but i know she would be so PISSED at me.. lol!


i love pink doggies! 


btw ur colorful lucy looks adorable!


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 13 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704669


> I think it's cool!! I'm a creative person and I always appreciate the creativity behind "color" grooms on dogs - as long as the dogs aren't adversely affected. A white dog looks like a blank canvas to me.  I've mulled over using stencils to add some holiday symbols or something on Karli's coat. (Like a heart on Valentine's day or a shamrock on St. Patty's day.) I've seen some really cute sports logos on dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]



I tried doing a star on Milly at Christmas time...it turned into a red blob...I had a cutter shape and all.


----------



## thinkpink

She's rockin' it! She'll probably love all the extra attention. Better stock up on the Purell cause everyone's going to want to pet her.


----------



## The A Team

Well, you certainly have caught our attention..... :yes: ...that's for sure. 

I mean you can't just look at pink and blue dog and not have SOME reaction I guess. 

my first reaction was...... :w00t: WHAT?......WOW :shocked: !! Don't think I'd do it to my pups, but it's very interesting to say the least.

So, are u pleased with the results?


----------



## jodublin

my kids did this to my sisters dog years ago ,for christmas for her while on holiday ..
only trouble eas it would not washout ,,her dog was still pink at easter time ...
i hope lucy is all white by then  jo


----------



## donnad

Years ago, when I had my toy poodle, my friends decided he would look cute if they dyed him and me, not knowing any better went along with the whole idea. They dyed his tail pink, his body blue and his head purple...needless to say, he was quite a sight! I don't remember what they used but I'm sure it wasn't meant for dogs. It took a very long time to wash out. 

Lucy looks adorable, no matter what color she is.


----------



## Terri

I think she rocks! I wanted to do The Pudster a bright blue but my husband said he'd look like a Smurf!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 13 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705165


> I think she rocks! I wanted to do The Pudster a bright blue but my husband said he'd look like a Smurf![/B]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 13 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705173


> QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 13 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705165





> I think she rocks! I wanted to do The Pudster a bright blue but my husband said he'd look like a Smurf![/B]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I second that :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, my! You sure are a brave woman! :biggrin: I don't think I'd have the courage to do that to my fluffs.  

Daisy looks like a cotton candy stuffed animal.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wowza!

It is sort of a tie dye effect!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I cant believe some of those creative cuts! The one with the fish on its side was amazing to look at. Kinda makes me sad though - it seems like it takes a long time to get these cuts just right, I wonder if the owners ever have time to just enjoy their beautiful pets ?!


----------



## lucybabyy

im very pleased with the results. Its okay if the dye stays in for awhile. Its very cute! Shes so tiny so she didnt even use that much dye. Hahhaa. Shes so cute!


----------



## wooflife

For anybody who wants to play with a little color with out the permanance of hair dye this products works pretty well. 

I dressed Izzy up as a punk pooch for halloween and used this product. It washed right out at the next bath, or even with a washcloth. It's not as vibrant as hair dye but fun for a shorterm change.

sorry I didn't get any pictures that day.

pastels for pets

Leslie


----------



## lucybabyy

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 13 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705393


> For anybody who wants to play with a little color with out the permanance of hair dye this products works pretty well.
> 
> I dressed Izzy up as a punk pooch for halloween and used this product. It washed right out at the next bath, or even with a washcloth. It's not as vibrant as hair dye but fun for a shorterm change.
> 
> sorry I didn't get any pictures that day.
> 
> pastels for pets
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Im thinking about doing it again for easter. Its so cute when she runs around. Its like a big blur of color. Hahahah
:Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705289


> I cant believe some of those creative cuts! The one with the fish on its side was amazing to look at. Kinda makes me sad though - it seems like it takes a long time to get these cuts just right, I wonder if the owners ever have time to just enjoy their beautiful pets ?![/B]



Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And, I honestly didn't see one pet that looked happy in those pictures.

But, then, I don't consider Snowball a pet. He's a family member, period. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Wow! Bow! Wow!

I hope you're checking the dye labels, to make sure the dye is not coming from China. That would be my main concern. :smscare2: 

Lucy is an adorable baby.


----------



## beckinwolf

My groomer offers color, but they claim it only lasts about 2 weeks and is safe for dogs. I think it would be cool to add a little color to Micky's ears now and then, but I know my grandma would have a fit, so I won't put him through that.


----------



## lucybabyy

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 14 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705659


> Wow! Bow! Wow!
> 
> I hope you're checking the dye labels, to make sure the dye is not coming from China. That would be my main concern. :smscare2:
> 
> Lucy is an adorable baby.[/B]


made in the USA.


----------



## lucybabyy

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 14 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705646


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705289





> I cant believe some of those creative cuts! The one with the fish on its side was amazing to look at. Kinda makes me sad though - it seems like it takes a long time to get these cuts just right, I wonder if the owners ever have time to just enjoy their beautiful pets ?![/B]



Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And, I honestly didn't see one pet that looked happy in those pictures.

But, then, I don't consider Snowball a pet. He's a family member, period. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

dogs are color blind. she isnt acting different. shes still herself!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Jan 14 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705687


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 14 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705646





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705289





> I cant believe some of those creative cuts! The one with the fish on its side was amazing to look at. Kinda makes me sad though - it seems like it takes a long time to get these cuts just right, I wonder if the owners ever have time to just enjoy their beautiful pets ?![/B]



Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And, I honestly didn't see one pet that looked happy in those pictures.

But, then, I don't consider Snowball a pet. He's a family member, period. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

dogs are color blind. she isnt acting different. shes still herself!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wasn't thinking of the coloring as much. But, all the time it must take for them to stand and be sculptured into those detailed and creative cuts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Jan 14 2009, 12:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705684


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 14 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705659





> Wow! Bow! Wow!
> 
> I hope you're checking the dye labels, to make sure the dye is not coming from China. That would be my main concern. :smscare2:
> 
> Lucy is an adorable baby.[/B]


made in the USA.


[/B][/QUOTE]

Good to hear!! :clap:


----------

